# Best choice under $2k



## twodownzero (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm thinking about buying another BD road bike.

I prefer a triple crank over a compact (but would consider a normal double).

I would/could spend up to $2k.

The Century Pro is looking good right now, but open to suggestions.

Just curious what others think.


----------



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm curious why the bias against compact cranks - particularly given that you would consider a normal double.


----------



## twodownzero (Oct 9, 2011)

paulfeng said:


> I'm curious why the bias against compact cranks - particularly given that you would consider a normal double.


I like the range offered by my current 9 speed cassette with my current triple's middle ring, which has 39 teeth. I don't use my bottom ring that much--30 is too low, and 34 would be too low for most circumstances as well. I'd find myself using the smaller rear cogs on the 34, and shifting the front a lot. I'd rather do completely without anything lower than 39x25-28 than have to deal with the range of ratios offered by the large jump between 34 and 50-53.

In other words, I'd rather suffer on the hills than have to shift my front ring more frequently. I like the ranges offered by a classic double or a triple.

I hope I'm not alone in this. I know compacts are all the rage right now but they make no sense to me. The weight savings isn't worth it to me, and if it was, I'd rather just hammer on the cranks in 39x28 than have to deal with losing my middle ring, which has the most useful range.


----------



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok, I understand - as you are willing to "suffer on the hills," the triple - standard commonality is all about the 39.

As it turns out, it looks like I am transitioning from a compact back to a standard - which is largely dictated by the bikes those cranks are attached to - now I need to decide on the cassette I want.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

twodownzero said:


> I'm thinking about buying another BD road bike.
> I prefer a triple crank over a compact (but would consider a normal double).
> I would/could spend up to $2k.
> The Century Pro is looking good right now, but open to suggestions.
> Just curious what others think.


The Century Pro is nice ride, but I think you can do better with a normal double 39/53T :thumbsup:

*Shimano Ultegra 6700, Carbon Fiber Kestrel Road Evoke 2.0 $1,995*
2011 Kestrel Talon Road Bicycles with Shimano Ultegra group


----------



## twodownzero (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah definitely. If I was a stronger rider and could be confident that most of my riding was in the big ring, maybe I'd feel different, but as it is now, I spend most of my time in the upper 1/3 of my middle ring. 39 gives a nice range.

I'm considering building a bike from the Immortal frame as well, but I'm not sure if it's cost effective.


----------



## twodownzero (Oct 9, 2011)

flatsix911 said:


> The Century Pro is nice ride, but I think you can do better with a normal double 39/53T :thumbsup:
> 
> *Shimano Ultegra 6700, Carbon Fiber Kestrel Road Evoke 2.0 $1,995*
> 2011 Kestrel Talon Road Bicycles with Shimano Ultegra group


Looks like a Titanium bike is also an option:
Shimano Ultegra 6700 Road Bikes | Titanium Road Bikes | Roadbikes - 2011 Motobecane Le Champion SL Ti









Which is lighter? Titanium is pretty sexy.


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

twodownzero said:


> Which is lighter? Titanium is pretty sexy.


According to BD's page on the Kestrel, the frame is 1.3kg average. (2.86 pounds). The Titanium LeChamp 56cm frame's weight is 3.12 pounds. But the Kestrel has heavier wheels (Aksiums), which according to Mavic weighs 1735 grams, while the LeChamp Ti's Ksyrium Equipes weigh 1690 grams. Rest of the components appear to be same / very similar.

Both bikes should weigh about the same, give or take a few ounces.

I own the LeChamp Ti. For the same weight, I'd go for the bike with a frame that can tolerate abuse better.


----------



## twodownzero (Oct 9, 2011)

LongIslandTom said:


> I own the LeChamp Ti. For the same weight, I'd go for the bike with a frame that can tolerate abuse better.


You guys are making this decision pretty difficult. 

BD needs to offer a Titanium bike with a triple!

Maybe I'll build one from their frame.


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

BD does indeed offer Ti bikes with triples: Shimano Ultegra | Motobecane Titanium Century Road Bikes

Guess we just made your choice even more difficult (but in a good way)!


----------



## twodownzero (Oct 9, 2011)

LongIslandTom said:


> BD does indeed offer Ti bikes with triples: Shimano Ultegra | Motobecane Titanium Century Road Bikes
> 
> Guess we just made your choice even more difficult (but in a good way)!


How did you find that? What other bikes is BD selling that are not advertised?


----------



## Ed-B (May 18, 2010)

The bike is advertised, but it's not under the Titanium Bikes section, it's in the Ultegra Carbonstay/Titanium Best / Pro Level section.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

12,000 on my Immortal frame. Very nice. How about an Immortal Ice?


----------



## twodownzero (Oct 9, 2011)

LongIslandTom said:


> BD does indeed offer Ti bikes with triples: Shimano Ultegra | Motobecane Titanium Century Road Bikes
> 
> Guess we just made your choice even more difficult (but in a good way)!





cyclesport45 said:


> 12,000 on my Immortal frame. Very nice. How about an Immortal Ice?


It's a possibility. It would sure be nice to see the Century frame next to the Immortal and to see the difference. The bikes have tons of spacers under the stem in their pictures.



LongIslandTom said:


> BD does indeed offer Ti bikes with triples: Shimano Ultegra | Motobecane Titanium Century Road Bikes
> 
> Guess we just made your choice even more difficult (but in a good way)!





Ed-B said:


> The bike is advertised, but it's not under the Titanium Bikes section, it's in the Ultegra Carbonstay/Titanium Best / Pro Level section.


Yeah I must have missed it. Now I just have to figure out why a road bike comes with 32mm tires to seriously consider it.


----------



## swidd (Jul 17, 2011)

I bought the Immortal Fire with SRAM Force and Ksyrium Elite. I figured it to be the best value with that spokenipplefree wheelset


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

twodownzero said:


> Now I just have to figure out why a road bike comes with 32mm tires to seriously consider it.


The Moto Century Ti has a touring bike kind of setup. Touring bikes typically have triples, eyelets in the seatstays and the fork for mounting racks, and wider tires. And the Century Ti has all those features.

Of course, there is nothing to prevent you from swapping in narrower tires if you don't intend to use the bike as a tourer.


----------



## twodownzero (Oct 9, 2011)

LongIslandTom said:


> The Moto Century Ti has a touring bike kind of setup. Touring bikes typically have triples, eyelets in the seatstays and the fork for mounting racks, and wider tires. And the Century Ti has all those features.
> 
> Of course, there is nothing to prevent you from swapping in narrower tires if you don't intend to use the bike as a tourer.


Might make for a versatile bike as well. It appears it's about a 1/2 lb heavier than a similar carbon bike.


----------



## motobecane69 (Apr 8, 2011)

There is also a Kestral with Rival that comes with a compact but it's a 50/36 and yes, I've confirmed thats not a typo, it comes with a 36 tooth ring, that may help your issue with the compact. I ended up going with the Immortal Fire with the full force group and ksyrium elite wheels. in my opinon, this is the best bike BD offers. The ksyrium elites put this bike over the top, not sure why it's the only bike in that range that comes with those wheels but they are a great wheelset. If you already have wheels and don't need them you can sell them for $500 pretty easily which is what I did since I already had a 2 sets of wheels.

Last but not least, the Kestrel Talon Road is $1999 and comes with Full Force group and standard double crank. I'm a fan of BD's SRAM options because they always have the full SRAM group, the shimano offerings usually have cane creek brakes and FSA cranks and stuff like that


----------



## biorchang (Jan 31, 2012)

swidd said:


> I bought the Immortal Fire with SRAM Force and Ksyrium Elite. I figured it to be the best value with that spokenipplefree wheelset


@swidd.

How do you like the Immortal Fire? I am considering this bike now, but don't want it to be too aggressive. Is it comfortable for long rides 40+ miles?

Also...any ideas on sizing? 

My inseam is 76cm
Crotch to Torso is 64cm

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

biorchang said:


> @swidd.
> 
> How do you like the Immortal Fire? I am considering this bike now, but don't want it to be too aggressive. Is it comfortable for long rides 40+ miles? Also...any ideas on sizing?
> 
> ...


Based on your inseam I would go with a 53cm frame :thumbsup:
SRAM Force - 2011 Motobecane Immortal Fire SRAM Force


----------



## wooglins (Sep 20, 2011)

I have had a 2011 Century Pro for several months, and can attest to its is quality. I have the 55cm and am 5'10". My torso is longer than average, and legs slightly shorter.

Mine weighs in at 17.5 pounds with 1 pound seat bag (loaded up with tools,spare tube, etc), pedals, bottle cages. Fully loaded minus water. Guessing it weighs in around 16.5 with no pedals, or bag. The is very light for a triple, and it rides between a race/upright position. Great for centurys, and good for everything else.

Upgrades are Easton EA90 SLX wheels, Campy carbon seatpost, Easton EC90 SL front fork, and Selle Italia seat. Have about 600 dollars in the upgrades. The wheels were used everything else new. Only got the fork because it was on sale for 100 bucks, and matched the easton wheels.


----------

